# trap registering????



## chunick (Sep 9, 2010)

Wanting to do some trapping this year. New at this type of hunting. Do I need to register my traps? If so, how do I go about and get them registered? Any info would be greatly apprecieted. Thanks for the help. :?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

just buy a trap permit # 10 bucks and your set for life make sure you put that # on your traps


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

make sure you have a furharvester permit as well unless it'sjust for ****, redfox, muskrat striped skunk and yote


----------



## chunick (Sep 9, 2010)

where could i buy a trap permit? Wal mart or have to go to a dwr office? thanks


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You need to get the trapping number from the DWR. I believe it can be done on line. I would also recommend picking up a furbearer proclamation. From your posts, I take it you have not read it. It will answer a lot of your questions plus let you know what you can and cannot do.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Trap registration numbers
Utah Admin. Rule R657-11-9
Before you can use a trap in the field, you must
permanently and legibly mark it with your trap
registration number.
You can obtain your trap registration number at
any Division office. 

No on line registration....it requires you to go to one of the offices.

Also, if you were born after 1983, and you plan on buying a fur bearer license to trap beaver, cats etc., you will have to pass a fur bearer course before they will issue you a license. This is in addition to the trap registration.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Trap registration numbers
> Utah Admin. Rule R657-11-9
> Before you can use a trap in the field, you must
> permanently and legibly mark it with your trap
> ...




I have been on the "List" at the cache valley hunter education center to take the fur bearer course for almost a year now. The guy there told me they have about 15 people signed up, but no one to teach it. :lol:

Anyways, You can get trap number tags custom made, heres a link.

http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Copper+ ... Stamped%29

Montgomerys in ogden might do it to, but i'm not sure on that.


----------

